# 70 2 Stroke prop on 4 Stroke



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Can a prop that was on a 70 2 Stroke be put on a 70 4 stroke? I have the prop that came off my 70 on an HPXT, it’s a custom prop I was told it was made by Crazy Mike, not sure but it preformed really well with the cav plate and jack plate on the HPXT.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

It should work, but you may need a different thrust washer for it to fit correctly on the F70.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

I remember reading somewhere that the 2 stroke can swing big heavy cupped props but the 4 strokes can have issues.


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

it will work. 

will it work well? try it and find out


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> It should work, but you may need a different thrust washer for it to fit correctly on the F70.


It will fit but the F70 can’t swing the same prop as a 70TLR because gear ratio is different and the F70 doesn’t have enough torque as a 70TLR so it will dog the motor especially at low RPM (hole shots for sure).


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It will fit but the F70 can’t swing the same prop as a 70TLR because gear ratio is different and the F70 doesn’t have enough torque as a 70TLR so it will dog the motor especially at low RPM (hole shots for sure).


Wow, with a 2.33:1 on the F70, I assumed it would be the opposite.

Good to know. Thanks Smack


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Wow, with a 2.33:1 on the F70, I assumed it would be the opposite.
> 
> Good to know. Thanks Smack


On these:
2 smoke= Torque
4 stroke= high end


----------



## Brooksard (5 mo ago)

Tilly_Copano said:


> I remember reading somewhere that the 2 stroke can swing big heavy cupped props but the 4 strokes can have issues.


4 strokes are getting much more torquey now though. Maybe not in the two stroke ball park but my tohatsu 50 4 stroke feels much Moore powerful than the tohatsu 50 two stroke it replaced!


----------

